
Show HN: Color Producer for Mac – A better way to design with color - rudedogg
https://www.colorproducer.com/
======
rudedogg
Developer here - this is my first OS X app. I've been working on it full-time
since November (the web is hard).

It's written in Swift, and was just approved for the App Store today. Let me
know if you have any questions or are curious about any of the technical
stuff!

Austin

